# Angry Bird Fishing Charters 4-29 Cobia



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Got underway around 0700 for a day of fishing with my dad. Headed to the Mass to grab some live bait, along with every other boat within 500 miles:blink:! Anyway, bait was easy to come by, and we had a mixed well with Threadfins, cigs, and hardtails. Headed west to check a couple of spots, and didnt find much action, so off to the SE we went. Bottom fished our first spot looking for Triggers, not much going on, and not much on the freelined live baits. I decided to move a mile to another spot, and that was the payoff! My dad got his rig to the bottom while I was looking at other options on the GPS. Then I hear, HOLY S*&T look at the size of the Cobe swimming up to the boat! I made a quick glance, and just about died when I saw the slob easing down the side of the boat!

I grabbed my 6' jigging rod with a Battle 8000 and 65# powerpro, as it had a big circle and 80# flouro rigged up, and pinned a hardtail on. Out the boat it goes, and as the hardtail hit the water, it hauled butt under the boat, away from the Cobe! Hells bells! I thought the hech with this super studly bait, and grabbed a Threadfin, and pinned it through the head. It hit the water quivering, and the big Cobe followed it for about two seconds, and slurped it in. Then the fish kinda sat there, with three other nice Cobes that had joined it. I looked at my dad, closed the bail, reeled tight, and it was game on!

Ok, the jigging rod was not the best bet for this fish, but it worked well enough, and the Penn Battle was great. Roughly 30-40 minute fight from a dead boat, and the fish was in gaff range. Dad pulled away the first shot, as the fish surged down, but got a perfect under the chin shot the next time, and damn near got snatched out of his shoes! I grabbed the gaff also and we pulled the pig into the boat. It was at that point I not only realized there was no deck shrinkage when the fish hit the floor, but there was a good chance of a thrashing by the fish. Never happened, thank god, as I was a tad worn out to fight with it! Took some pics, and I was amazed how big and heavy the fish was. We put it in my 151 quart cooler, well sort of, had the rear foot or so of the fish sticking out. Bent it best we could, and secured the box! High fives all around, and my dad was shaking as badly as I was! Thats what fishing is about!

We eased around and waited to see if any other cobes were still around, with no luck. We moved to another spot a little to the north, and planned on freelining some baits for the numerous Snapper that had the water column lit up from top to bottom> I chunked a livey out, only to have a small, 30 inch Cobia eat it! Quick catch measure and release, and back to messing with Snapper. Caught several, all very legal Snapps, and decided to call it a day! 

Finally got the fish on a lousy scale, and had it at 75 1/4 pounds, my personal best! I could not have asked to share such a milestone, with anybody more than my dad, except April!

View attachment 47540


View attachment 47541


View attachment 47542


View attachment 47543


View attachment 47544


View attachment 47545


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice cobe!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Are you sure that is...*

...your father, and not you in a few years???


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Worn Out said:


> ...your father, and not you in a few years???


If only I could be half the man he is!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Did a bee sting you in that second picture?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Did a bee sting you in that second picture?


I just look puffy!


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

Great report and congrats on the fish! Enjoyed reading about it


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

jmh41190 said:


> Great report and congrats on the fish! Enjoyed reading about it


Thanks, it was a blast!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome report! loved every word and the pictures made it that much better.


----------



## Shamrock (Apr 24, 2009)

I would like to claim credit for everything that Mickey knows about fishing, but if the truth be told, he has taught me a great deal over the years. Just happy I was on board for his biggest Cobe to date. I have now fished with Mickey three times in the past few months. On two of the trips i had to cry uncle and say I couldn't reel anymore. On the other, I just thought "suck it up and quit whining." If you want a great trip, call Mickey. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Shamrock said:


> I would like to claim credit for everything that Mickey knows about fishing, but if the truth be told, he has taught me a great deal over the years. Just happy I was on board for his biggest Cobe to date. I have now fished with Mickey three times in the past few months. On two of the trips i had to cry uncle and say I couldn't reel anymore. On the other, I just thought "suck it up and quit whining." If you want a great trip, call Mickey. You won't be sorry.


Thanks dad!


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Well written report and great catch! I felt like I was there as I was reading and got all pumped up. High fives all around bro!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Mickey, great fish!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Rammer Jammer said:


> Congrats Mickey, great fish!


Thanks bro! Hope y'all are doing well!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome report, that thing is a beast.


----------

